# HDMI 1.4a with HR-24



## Romulus68 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a New LG 55LW6500 3d Smart TV that is connected wirelessly to the internet.

My TV or Onkyo HT-S5400 Home Theater all support ARC.

If I run my HR-24 receiver to the TV (TV is connected to internet) will my HR-24 receiver be able to access the internet through my TV's internet connection?

This is using an HDMI 1.4a cable.
All the HDMI ports on my TV or AVR support ARC.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

no.


----------



## Romulus68 (Jul 1, 2011)

Will a wireless USB stick thing work with the HR-24?

IE...plugged into USB port and not the ethernet port.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

No, the USB port can't be used for a USB network adapter. You can get a wireless adapter from DIRECTV that connects via the Ethernet port.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have one of these hooked up to an HR24-500. Works like a charm. Free ground shipping, an additional 10% off and recertifed by CISCO.

http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/outlet/Routers/linksys-WRT160N-RM_stcVVproductId82187548VVcatId543906VVviewprod.htm


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If you have an HR24 chances are you have a SWM install. Do you have one or two coax cables going to the DVR?

Do you happen to have Whole Home DVR service?

You may be able to just add a wired or wireless DECA Broadband adapter to your setup and then use it to get your HR24 internet access.

BTW the ARC function over HDMI is the Audio Return Channel. This makes it so you don't have to hook up a seperate audio connection between your TV and your AV receiver in order to get sound from the TVs tuner etc. This has nothing to do with the internet. That function is called Ethernet over HDMI and it is still pretty rare to find devices with that function as far as I know.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Romulus68 said:


> I have a New LG 55LW6500 3d Smart TV that is connected wirelessly to the internet.
> 
> My TV or Onkyo HT-S5400 Home Theater all support ARC.
> 
> ...


None of the current receivers support Ethernet over HDMI. Also, the USB ports have very limited use and networking is not one of them.

Sorry.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> *None of the current receivers support Ethernet over HDMI. * Also, the USB ports have very limited use and networking is not one of them.


Ethernet over HDMI is not at all supported mainstream, nor is HDMI 1.4a for that matter. Only the newest hardware has that connectivity.

One might try connecting with an earlier HDMI cable version....


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ethernet over HDMI is not at all supported mainstream, nor is HDMI 1.4a for that matter. Only the newest hardware has that connectivity.
> 
> One might try connecting with an earlier HDMI cable version....


HDMI 1.4a has been on the market for over a year, almost all new TVs and AV receivers support it, and therefore is mainstream. Perhaps you meant it isn't common.

All HDMI cables support 1.4a, but longer runs may need the high speed version. It's not until ethernet support is added will you require a new cable.

In fact, according to the HDMI spec, labeling a cable as 1.4a is not allowed. Sadly, it's used by cable manufacturers and retailers to make people think they need new cables.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

balboadave said:


> HDMI 1.4a has been on the market for over a year, almost all new TVs and AV receivers support it, and therefore is mainstream. Perhaps you meant it isn't common.


Maybe available for a year...but hardly mainstream in terms of users.

Please note I have empathy for the OP's scenario.

Its another example of a solution without a problem. In this case, various manufacturers (AVR, HDTV, and others) made *yet another *change to the HDMI standard over a relatively short period of time.

The result - the OP situation - most equipment (other than 3-12 month old stuff) doesn't support it.

It's seen as a plus by the manufacturers to help sell more new equipment, but poor for the consumers who gains little by the change, and are left with multiple connection versions to contend with.


----------

